# Composer CV/Resume



## skitzmurd (Mar 3, 2015)

Hello, everyone

I happen to have a contact with a person at a gaming company. They asked me for a CV/Resume. My problem is what sort of stuff do you guys include in these, if any of you have them? I've got a CV already however its more geared towards jobs that correspond with my academic degree. Past music jobs I've received were all via sending emails and sending demos etc.

For those that do have Composer CVs, what sort of information should I include? How could I go about writing one of these?

Thanks


----------



## Daryl (Mar 3, 2015)

It totally depends on what the job is that you're trying to get. If it is a game composer job, then I would want the following:

1) A link to your music of the style and budget that you want to write for the company.
2) A list of projects you've worked on.
3) A list of games that you've worked on
4) A reference from a previous employer (not necessarily music related)

Without those four things I wouldn't even consider giving you an interview. Obviously there are more things that I would need to know, depending on what the actual job was, but this should get you started. As with any formal CV, details of education etc. have to be given, but as a creative, you stand or fall on your body of work.

D


----------



## skitzmurd (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks a lot man. Definitely useful information and gives me an idea of where to start. And yes it is for a game composer job.


----------



## Daryl (Mar 3, 2015)

skitzmurd @ Tue Mar 03 said:


> Thanks a lot man. Definitely useful information and gives me an idea of where to start. And yes it is for a game composer job.


No problem. It's actually quite topical as I'm looking at assistant CVs right now.

One other thing., Use a little prose as possible and make sure bullet points are really clear. There have been times in the past when I've had hundreds of CVs to read, and if I can't speed read it, it goes in the bin

D


----------

